
Jared Kushner and Ivanka Trump Use WhatsApp for Official Business - louhong
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/21/us/politics/jared-kushner-whatsapp.html
======
joeblow9999
whatsapp uses end to end encryption

~~~
AftHurrahWinch
Which makes this worse than KT McFarland and Steve Bannon working on the deal
to sell nuclear technology to Saudi Arabia through an AOL e-mail address
([https://www.newsweek.com/steve-bannon-mcfarland-personal-
ema...](https://www.newsweek.com/steve-bannon-mcfarland-personal-email-
nuclear-technology-saudi-arabia-1371358)).

The government can recover the e-mails that Bannon and McFarland sent for
records purposes.

Kushner advises that he made records by taking screenshots of the
conversations and forwarding them to a government inbox.

